# Rat Cage in Front of a Window?



## SuperJesterPaw (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi everyone! I have been doing measurements in my room, and I realized that one possible place I can put the DCN is in front of a window... is it okay for it to be in front of a window? If not, is there any way I can block the window (cardboard, heavy blanket, black curtains, etc.) ? Thank you!


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Black out blinds are great. I make sure not to put mine all the way down because I will never wake up. Haha


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I guess it depends on how much light comes through the window. you have. Rats shouldn't be kept in direct sunlight for long periods of time because they can overheat. I have my rats near a window, but because of the location of the window its only exposed to the sun for about 30 minutes early in the morning, and usually I have my blinds closed at that time. However, If I were to put my cage in the dining room, the cage would be in direct sunlight for hours in the evening. Mind you, the sun in Australia is much stronger because of the messed up ozone layer. Blinds or curtains are a good idea, just make sure the rats can't reach them from inside the cage because they will pull them through the bars and shred them. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

You should be mindful of drafts from the window as well as heat as others said. It could get too cold/hot very easily.

Rats should not have much light so you should definitely use heavy curtains or black out ones far enough away so they can't reach out and grab them lol


----------



## SuperJesterPaw (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank you for your help everyone! I was worried I would have to move EVERYTHING in my room to have space


----------

